# How competitive is the ROTP?



## shogg95 (10 Dec 2011)

Hi everybody!

I'm a grade eleven student that hopes to get into engineering at Waterloo, and I'm wondering how difficult it is to be accepted into civvy u in the ROTP.
I have been doing research, but am still a little unsure.  Do they give you acceptance to civvy u alot, or not so much.

I hope to be accepted as either an aerospace engineer, communications and electronics engineer, or mechanical and electrical engineering officer. 

I really want to get into this program because I think it would be an amazing learning experience, so I want to start getting ready now!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2011)

It will vary year to year as you are competing against everyone else who applies that year. If most of them have better files than you..........if you have a better file than most..........

So, your question is unanswerable.


----------



## shogg95 (10 Dec 2011)

So there is at least a small chance for civvy then.

I was under the impression that I would have to go to RMC.  i would enjoy it there, but there is this whole Waterloo tradition in my family, and that is important to me.

Thank you


----------



## gcclarke (16 Dec 2011)

They will always do their best to fill RMC first, as it's a heck of a lot cheaper to send students there than to pay for them to go to Civvie U.


----------



## DexOlesa (16 Dec 2011)

when I was accepted in 2010 there were 500 ROTP students accepted, and of those 150 can go to RMC so you are MORE likely to go to civvy U if you get in


----------

